# Tornado/Bomb shelter



## RedRocker (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a link to a site that showed how to build a shelter where they 
poured concrete walls on three sides up about 4 feet, then laid a 
tank cut in half long ways over the top of the walls. After that they
poured concrete over the pipe and made a nice long shelter. Here's a 
rough sketch, if you know the link I'd appreciate it.


----------



## RedRocker (Nov 6, 2008)

Nobody has run across that site?


----------



## bonanacrom (Dec 1, 2008)

It's not a very good design, one where they use the whole metal pipe would be better, I don't know the site right now but when I think of it I'll post it.


----------



## RedRocker (Nov 6, 2008)

bonanacrom said:


> It's not a very good design, one where they use the whole metal pipe would be better, I don't know the site right now but when I think of it I'll post it.


 Thanks!!!!


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

I would think metal would sweat a lot, especially if the shelter was underground. Any thoughts on this or remedies? VK


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 14, 2008)

For what it's worth. I built one similiar to what you are talking about; with the exception, that I sat 3 each 50 gallon drums down the middle (16 feet long measured inside) Bolted a landscape timber on each side, sticking up to top of the walls. To these landscape timbers, I bolted a 2"X12" down the length of the shelter, on each side. Now, I have the timbers the width of the barrel apart.
To these, I attached framing 2x4's to support a temporary plywood roof. Remember, after the concrete is poured, you have to remove all this from the INSIDE!!!!! So, everything is bolted or screwed, from the inside. 
Poured a round top on top of this, with sideboards fastened to the outside of the outer walls. In this roof, before the pour, I laid in re-bar to give it further strength. Also, put a vent in made of 6" PVC, in the roof, and another down low in front of the wall, next to the door; to provide cross ventilation, if needed. 
Remember to make the door wide enough to allow the 50 gallon drums to be removed after the roof is poured, and the scaffolding is removed.


----------



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

*Safe Room*



RedRocker said:


> I had a link to a site that showed how to build a shelter where they
> poured concrete walls on three sides up about 4 feet, then laid a
> tank cut in half long ways over the top of the walls. After that they
> poured concrete over the pipe and made a nice long shelter. Here's a
> rough sketch, if you know the link I'd appreciate it.


Not the link you want but ... _Taking Shelter from the Storm _ gives plans for shelters.

Your Tax Dollars at work.


----------



## RedRocker (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't know what happened to the attachment.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

RedRocker said:


> Don't know what happened to the attachment.


We had a server-glitch that caused attachments to "disappear". We haven't figured out what really happened.


----------



## RedRocker (Nov 6, 2008)

OK, I updated the sketch anyway, thanks.


----------



## CVFD_Madman (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks, Kc5fm. That FEMA site really does have some good info. on it.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Man, I just for the first time saw the ARKII shelter in Ontario.
Anyone have 42 buses they want to scrap? 

layout:









exterior shot:









interior shots:


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

.............


----------



## waynemart (Aug 7, 2009)

RedRocker,
I toyed with designs for underground burial for years. It alwas came back to keeping the water out of the living space. Finally, I decided to use a shipping container because it was already sealed and fairly sturdy. Check out what I finally ended up with in my You Tube video:


----------

